# Projector to source connections



## agm347 (Sep 30, 2012)

This is my dilemma which I seek help, please. I have a Denon AVR 687 which has no HDMI but 5 Components connections and 2 optical In. I have PS 3 with hdmi and opt out (for blue ray and games). I have a cable box with HDMI, and opt out. The projector is Epson 8350. 

The distance between projector and denon PS3 & cable bx is 10 feet (the media room is downstairs and electronics is in a closet right above on 2nd Fl. The distance between the AVR, cable, & PS3 is 3 feet. 

I have 3 HDMI cords, 6 ft each and several 9 ft cords. 

Is there a way to connect the projector to the equipment knowing my limitations on my Denon? 
Is there a way to get wireless HDMI signal as oppose to routing wires knowing my limited connections on my Denon?

I am attempting to get the most out of my HD 1080p projector.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats going to be a challenge. I would run HDMI from your PS3 directly to the projector. I would then also run component from your receiver to the projector as well. The audio from the PS3 can be sent to the receiver via optical and the rest of your sources can be run to the receiver as the component cables that you run to the projector from the receiver will handle everything but the PS3.
You will then need to switch inputs between the component input and the HDMI (PS3) on the projector

Does that help?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I have not used one of these, but here is an option for wireless HDMI. Not sure what your budget is. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011011&p_id=8087&seq=1&format=2


----------



## agm347 (Sep 30, 2012)

What I did was a bit of your suggestion. I connected the project & cable directly via HDMI then from cable box to Avr i connected the opt cable (In & Out). I connected the PS3 directly to the projector via HDMI and also used Opt cord (In/Out) from pS3 to AVR. Works fine. Is that too much???

Now that I have the sources upstairs and projector downstairs I have to find options to control sources from downstairs. Going up and down stairs changing channels and sources will drive me crazy. TThanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, that sounds good as your receiver does not support the uncompressed audio formats from BluRay the PS3 to projector is the best way to go.
As for switching inputs from downstairs, you can get repeaters for remote controls. This one would work fine.


----------



## agm347 (Sep 30, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, that sounds good as your receiver does not support the uncompressed audio formats from BluRay the PS3 to projector is the best way to go.
> As for switching inputs from downstairs, you can get repeaters for remote controls. This one would work fine.


If anyone can extend assistance i would appreciate it. So Knowing my projector is the only device in the room and all sources are upstairs such a device would work but the length of cable would be long. Are there other options out there? Thx


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

A simple option might be the Logitech Harmony 900. The remote can send both RF and IR. It comes with an RF to IR box that has little IR senders. You would set up the remote to send IR to the projector and use the RF box for everything else. Put the RF box with your gear upstairs. I've used a 900 through one wall at about 20-25 ft distance and it worked well. Programming is fairly easy, though there are some tricks to get things tuned just right.

There are other repeater / RF-to-IR options that might be cheaper, but in my experience the 900 is the simplest all-in-one package.


----------



## agm347 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks. I purchased the 900 2 days ago and haven't had chance until tonight to install it. I just hope the 900 works knowing my projector rm is downstairs and source room is upstairs just above media room. The distance is 20 feet.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

jimbodude said:


> A simple option might be the Logitech Harmony 900. The remote can send both RF and IR. It comes with an RF to IR box that has little IR senders. You would set up the remote to send IR to the projector and use the RF box for everything else. Put the RF box with your gear upstairs. I've used a 900 through one wall at about 20-25 ft distance and it worked well. Programming is fairly easy, though there are some tricks to get things tuned just right.
> 
> There are other repeater / RF-to-IR options that might be cheaper, but in my experience the 900 is the simplest all-in-one package.


The Logitech IR repeater works well with the 900 set to RF if you need to get IR behind cabinet doors, around a corner, etc. In my case, the gear is on the rear wall and I have the 900's IR emitters on the arms of the recliners, facing the gear. The gear is behind perf steel doors of a Salamander cabinet, which passes IR, but attenuates it. Then I use the IR repeater to get signal to the projector and a TV mounted near the front wall. Such is not needed with light colored walls where the IR will bounce around, but in my blacked out HT I could not get reliable operation of the TV and PJ without the repeater.

I agree with the estimated range. I get about that when I take the 900 upstairs. Programming the 900 is not bad once you get the hang of it. I had a color Pronto before it and really preferred the way it could be programmed - such as copying a button from one screen to another. Loved the Pronto until I spilled almost a whole bottled water onto it. Never was the same after that for some reason. One way the 900 excels is its hard buttons - easy to find by feel. I looked at the 1100 but with no native RF and pretty much all touchscreen, I wanted buttons.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

agm347 said:


> Thanks. I purchased the 900 2 days ago and haven't had chance until tonight to install it. I just hope the 900 works knowing my projector rm is downstairs and source room is upstairs just above media room. The distance is 20 feet.


It should work just fine with 20ft and one wall, in my experience. I would say 30ft would be pushing it, though.


----------



## agm347 (Sep 30, 2012)

I installed the 900 and I have to admit I was timid at first because I didn't think it would work. However, the instruction 4 (steps) were VERY simple. And the 900 works like a charm even though my media room is on the 1st floor and the source is on the 2nd floor. Luv it. Thanks for all the feedback from all of you.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet, glad it worked out. Have fun with your new toy.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

agm347 said:


> Is there a way to get wireless HDMI signal as oppose to routing wires knowing my limited connections on my Denon?
> 
> I am attempting to get the most out of my HD 1080p projector.


YES ...Ive set up several of these units and they work like a champ...

http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-GW3DHDKIT-Wireless-Digital-Channel/dp/B00630WKGI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353567494&sr=8-1&keywords=IO+hd+kit


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> YES ...Ive set up several of these units and they work like a champ...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-GW3DHDKIT-Wireless-Digital-Channel/dp/B00630WKGI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353567494&sr=8-1&keywords=IO+hd+kit


I tried the Rocketfish wireless HDMI extender from Best Buy and was very disappointed. Very finicky and easily lost the link even with about 15 feet in between the transmitter and receiver. So, I would not recommend that brand, but it sounds like you had much better experience with the IO Gear model.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> I tried the Rocketfish wireless HDMI extender from Best Buy and was very disappointed. Very finicky and easily lost the link even with about 15 feet in between the transmitter and receiver. So, I would not recommend that brand, but it sounds like you had much better experience with the IO Gear model.


One of those installs is at a distance of about 45-50 ft and passing through a wall... the only service call on that install was bc his Battery Backup on that system went into protection mode and the IO GEAR did not power up automatically after resetting the BBU. So he called me with a no signal issue.. 30 secs after powering up the IO GEAR all was back to normal... Even though I use these HDMI wireless units as a last resort, I have not installed one that didnt perform above my expectations....they just work ... And they are capable of 1 wired output simultaneously with the wireless.... and have 2 inputs essentially making it a 2 in 2 out HDMI switch as well...


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad that there is a solution that works. The instructions on the Rocketfish caution that both the transmitter and receiver have to be in the same room. Based on my experience, that is correct and not too far apart as well. And mount it high enough so that you won't walk between the two units - guaranteed dropout. I used it to avoid pulling a HDMI cable. I finally got tired of waiting on the Rocketfish to lock - if it ever did - and pulled the cable.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I also use ZUUM HDMI baluns in many a situation where pulling a HDMI cable is not possible or impracticle - in fact most HDMI runs I make over 50' usually I just run CAT5 and use baluns...There again its a situation where a rock solid piece of equipment is mandatory - thus I rely on ZUUM and not a mediocre less expensive product....


----------

